# Where to settle?



## m.sonta

Hi to all of you!

We are about moving to AUS. But it is huuuuuuuuuuuge!!!! We have no idea where????

We wish to select good place for us straight away as we really do not want to move again within AUS. Propably not to be avoided but...

As anywhere in Australia is hot for imigrants from UK we would rather prefere moderate climate to avoid thermal shock!!!

In therms of ease of getting job - I am electronic technician (industrial automation) thus industrial region would be preferable.

My partner... she hates snakes and spiders!! me too.

Our little one is due to be born in February - good education will be essential in future...

Actually I thought region Sydney - Canbera could be good, any ideas??


----------



## Wanderer

Sydney is the most congested and expensive capital city in Australia.
Canberra would not have too many opportunities re work and it's a miserable climate.
Melbourne and areas of Victoria may suit you better.

But you ought to look at initially renting somewhere before deciding for where more permanently.


----------



## mr.brightside

Wanderer said:


> Sydney is the most congested and expensive capital city in Australia.
> Canberra would not have too many opportunities re work and it's a miserable climate.
> Melbourne and areas of Victoria may suit you better.
> 
> But you ought to look at initially renting somewhere before deciding for where more permanently.


 I agree with you wanderer, you must first choose a place that will suit your financial capability. For example job in big cities or a business that will click in a small town or city. And then renting a place is a good idea to try out the new environment first before buying a house and lot.


----------



## gismo

How about Tasmania? You'll find the summers comfortable there. Winters will be a bit warmer than Brity but only just! Housing is a lot cheaper however jobs could be a struggle, depending on what you want. It's the million dollar question isn't it...where is the best place to live?...answer, really depends on the person...and there's only one way to find out...good luck finding your dream place!


----------



## kaz101

The south coast of Australia is usually a Mediterranean in it's climate with maybe a few hot days thrown in. We've lived in the Limestone Coast for 2.5 years and although it's had a few hot days it's not been unbearable and we moved from just North of London. 

I would check weather charts and see what you think is comfortable. 

We chose where we wanted to live by thinking about our lifestyle and what we wanted first and then seeing if we could find somewhere to match it. Since we're both self employed finding a job as such wasn't an issue for us. 

Rgds,
Karen


----------



## myownhome

*Where to Settle?*

Hi m.sonta,
I hope I'm not too late in replying. I've just joined this forum and hope I can be of help. About ten years ago I settled to Australia from California. I do have sisters in Victoria so it was obvious I would choose somewhere closer to Melbourne. One sister is in Geelong and the other in Frankston South. I had very young children at the time a 2 yo and a 5 1/2 yo so schools were critical in the decision. I settled in Frankston South/Mount Eliza, which also happens to be a huge area for people from the U.K. particularly the latter. House prices can be anything from mid $400k right up to the millions. Its a great area right on the Port Phillip Bay, gorgeous beaches, simple lifestyle and all the amenities you'd need for raising a young family. There is a new freeway which has only just commenced construction which will link the southern Mornington Peninsula to the newly contructed Eastlink Freeway - I don't know about jobs, but it seems with this activity and Dandenong being 20 minutes away that you have several options here. Avoid Frankson generally for your living requirements as its a huge area and goes right into Dandenong (which is very industrial) and tends to be a poorer neighbourhood and likely to be more unsavoury (if you know what I mean). I don't know about Sydney or Canberra as I've never lived in either location. Believe it or not but I've always rented and this year I hope to buy my own home and hence my tag (I couldn't think of anything else). Good luck! Lou


----------



## HarryMcG

I would strongly recommend the Sunshine Coast in Queensland. It has a very pleasant all year climate, good employment opportunities and a fantastic coastline. Plus it's only about a 2 hour drive to Brisbane.


----------



## rodriguesfiona

Hi everybody, I am new to the Forum.

I plan to re-locate to South Australia in mid August 2010.

Which area would be suitable for renting accomodation considering that I have 2 childred aged 14 and 10 yrs resp. - Looking for good public schools or Catholic Schools, reasonable place to rent out - preferably a 2 bedroom apartment. 

Close to public amenities - like shopping centres, schools, doctors, markets, Bus stop etc.

Also my job is in Office administration - I understand most of the jobs in this occupation are in Adelaide CBD.

My husband is a Trademan - Stone Mason / Machine Operator.

Kindly advise considering our profile as above.

Thanks 

Fiona


----------



## Wanderer

rodriguesfiona said:


> Hi everybody, I am new to the Forum.
> 
> I plan to re-locate to South Australia in mid August 2010.
> 
> Which area would be suitable for renting accomodation considering that I have 2 childred aged 14 and 10 yrs resp. - Looking for good public schools or Catholic Schools, reasonable place to rent out - preferably a 2 bedroom apartment.
> 
> Close to public amenities - like shopping centres, schools, doctors, markets, Bus stop etc.
> 
> Also my job is in Office administration - I understand most of the jobs in this occupation are in Adelaide CBD.
> 
> My husband is a Trademan - Stone Mason / Machine Operator.
> 
> Kindly advise considering our profile as above.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fiona


Replied to your other post Fiona and yes most work as with most cities is usually in CBDs but then there are always going to be offices for various companies, solicitors, accountants, schools, hospitals etc. scattered about as well and so I'd not confine your search to the CBD and if either you or your husband are employer sponsored, the employer location ought to be used as a guide or if both of you are looking for work, well I suppose it is a bit more open.
On stone work, many of the original SA homes are made of sandstone and not sure just how much if any is done these days or whether there is much stone work in renovations or maintenance, it being largely maintenance free I expect.
There is something of a market for Stone facia housing/renovations and maybe some of that comes from SA.
Though SA is generally regarded as a bit quieter re developments and life generally comapred to the other eastern states, it possibly means there'll also be opportunities created by migration internally within Australia.
But just keep your options open and see what's about.


----------



## Jiji

I also think that is a good idea to try out the new environment first before buying a house.


----------



## Dexter

It depends on your requirements and expectations. Both Sydney and Melbourne are large aglomerations with a lot of work available. Property prices are higher in Sydney though but Melbourne is chasing. 

Both regions have a lot of industrial regions and it is not easy to pick up one particular area. In Sydney for example it may be areas around Alexandria/Botany but also around Brookvale, Frenchs Forest, Castle Hill, Taren Point, Marrickville and many other.


----------



## austinwiseman

Melbourne will suit you best. It is little bit cheap also for living. The only think you have to take care about is it will be cold in winter.


----------

